

Ask HN: How do you pair program with a remote team member - prophetjohn

Our team firmly believes in pairing, but we have one full-time remote team member. The biggest obstacles I've seen so far are not being able to see the person you're talking to and the sorry state of desktop sharing software.<p>What software do you use for screen sharing and communicating? Any tips to make the process easier?
======
strobe
is so many apps exist for your needs. For example try to use
www.teamviewer.com or www.mikogo.com ( I prefer teamviewer, it's provide easy
remote input control and switching between connected computers). Also you can
use simultaneously skype voice/video conference and teamviewer session.

